# Friday night lights 2015 - week 1



## ronlane (Sep 5, 2015)

It was so much fun getting back out on the sidelines again. Here's a few of my favorites.

1) An early catch on the sidelines. 7D mkii, 70-200mm f/2.8.




2) Hitting the hole. 7Dmkii, 70-200mm f/2.8



3) Finishing the run. 7Dmkii, 70-200mm f/2.8



4) Laying out for a catch. 7Dmkii, 70-200mm f/2.8



5) Kick return on the sideline. 7D, 50mm f/1.8 STM.


----------



## BillM (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice set Ron, I really like the second one. Always a great feeling when the hole opens right in front of you, it frames the RB so well


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 6, 2015)

This is a good set of images Ron, even though I've said it elsewhere. Your skills have been improving greatly, keep at it.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 6, 2015)

BillM said:


> Nice set Ron, I really like the second one. Always a great feeling when the hole opens right in front of you, it frames the RB so well



Thank you Bill, it was very nice to get that and a few of the sideline shots too. Just great to be back shooting football.



imagemaker46 said:


> This is a good set of images Ron, even though I've said it elsewhere. Your skills have been improving greatly, keep at it.



Thank you Scott. I greatly appreciate your comments. I'm just getting started for the year. I have a HS every weekend from now until November and I got a small college credential too.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 8, 2015)

@imagemaker46, this one is for you. It also has no faces and shows back-sides too much, which breaks the "rules" for a good sports shot. But I think this one turned out to be a nice b&w conversion and shows the dirty work that the big boys have to put in every play. Linemen never get enough credit or recognition for doing something good.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ron, I see this a s a great stock football shot.  Some of the best action is with the linemen and few people even shoot it. I like this one.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## psaltis (Sep 19, 2015)

I went out for the first time in quite a long while to local high school FB game and took my new (to me) 7D Mark II.  I wanted to see how well the auto-focus system works-- I realize there's a multitude of settings. I used the defaults. I shout about 400 or so shots. Weeded through them and basically only deleted the ones that were completely out of focus.  These were all taken with the 7D Mark II and the original 70-200L IS 2.8 (not the II). Overall I was happy with the 7D performance although I will be tweaking the focus settings once I get the time to fully understand them. CC welcomed. 

Some of the keepers:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

20150918 - Eagles vs Middies - Buckeye Photography, Inc.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 19, 2015)

Yukon!  Sold a fender champ guitar amp to a guy from there a couple of years ago. 

Very nice shots!  Loved several.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2015)

psaltis said:


> I went out for the first time in quite a long while to local high school FB game and took my new (to me) 7D Mark II.  I wanted to see how well the auto-focus system works-- I realize there's a multitude of settings. I used the defaults. I shout about 400 or so shots. Weeded through them and basically only deleted the ones that were completely out of focus.  These were all taken with the 7D Mark II and the original 70-200L IS 2.8 (not the II). Overall I was happy with the 7D performance although I will be tweaking the focus settings once I get the time to fully understand them. CC welcomed.
> 
> Some of the keepers:
> 
> ...



It's cool that you got a 7D mk II, welcome to the club. If you are wanting C&C, you need to start a thread for that and post 5 or less images on there. Adding this many images to someone else's thread isn't the best way to do that.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2015)

Peeb said:


> Yukon!  Sold a fender champ guitar amp to a guy from there a couple of years ago.
> 
> Very nice shots!  Loved several.



Thank you


----------



## psaltis (Sep 19, 2015)

ronlane said:


> psaltis said:
> 
> 
> > I went out for the first time in quite a long while to local high school FB game and took my new (to me) 7D Mark II.  I wanted to see how well the auto-focus system works-- I realize there's a multitude of settings. I used the defaults. I shout about 400 or so shots. Weeded through them and basically only deleted the ones that were completely out of focus.  These were all taken with the 7D Mark II and the original 70-200L IS 2.8 (not the II). Overall I was happy with the 7D performance although I will be tweaking the focus settings once I get the time to fully understand them. CC welcomed.
> ...



Oh. OK. Should I remove my post from ehere, then? Sorry.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 20, 2015)

psaltis said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > psaltis said:
> ...


He only meant it would be better for YOU in terms of getting C&C, but yes, I would remove the post, start a new thread, and put a post on this thread with a link to THAT thread so that football fans don't miss your new thread.

Just what I'd do...


----------

